# Mobile Version - What Am I Missing



## itherrkr (Dec 30, 2012)

Is it not possible to start a new post from the mobile version?  I can't find it anywhere.  Couple that with the fact I want to post pictures, this looks like a lot of bouncing back and forth between mobile and desktop from my iPad?  On the other hand, as my wife says when I can't find something, "did you look with your eyes open."


----------



## metaluno67 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine is staying on mobile so can't help you there. As for pictures when you reply look at the icon bar and tap on the photo looking icon a box will pop up tap the upload a picture then a box will pop up to select take pic or existing. 
If you want to post a pic from a web site press and hold the tap copy go to the pop up for picture and press and hold in the URL bar paste should pop up tap paste and the submit and you're all set.












image.jpg



__ metaluno67
__ Dec 31, 2012





Pretty easy with apple products.


----------



## rasimmo (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine seems to be running on desktop on my IPhone now. Is there a way to select mobile from it like you can select desktop in the mobile version. I have been offshore with no phone service for a week, so I just noticed it.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 8, 2013)

At the very bottom of the page is a switch for choosing between mobile and desktop. It is my understanding that it automatically switches depending on your device but it will remember your setting if you change it.


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Jan 8, 2013)

I also have not found a way to start a new thread on the mobile setup.


----------



## rasimmo (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks. Now if I could find a way to post a pic directly from my phone...


----------



## rasimmo (Jan 9, 2013)

baked bean,
There is a red button on the top right with an arrow on it. Push it and one of the options on that is start new thread.


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## itherrkr (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  I will give these suggestions a try.


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 10, 2013)

Its easy to post pics from your phone in the mobile version. Just touch the little picture icon and it asks me if I want to post from my gallery. Granted I don't have that I junk...android makes me happy!


----------



## rasimmo (Jan 10, 2013)

My I junk don't have that option. It just has a spot to enter a URL. I guess I finally need to load that ios6 and see it that helps


----------



## lostleader (Jan 10, 2013)

I use tapatalk on the android market place.

Makes it nice, because I visit multiple boards and it saves them all for me. Althought it cost $2 I think, its was money well spent for me.


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry didn't mean to mock the i-junk. My wife has I everything. I do not like it. Give me android any day.


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 11, 2013)

One thing I just noticed because I went on my computer (desktop version) instead of my phone (mobile version) is that I went from a smoke blower to a meat mopper without knowing it. Just curious if it gives my title anywhere on the mobile version. 

Somehow both titles sound dirty though... maybe I am better off not knowing!

-mike


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 11, 2013)

See that 3rd icon from the left.. Just to the right side Of the paperclip? Click on it. 













image.jpg



__ TulsaJeff
__ Jan 11, 2013






Click on " Upload from my device" then Select images from your camera roll on iPhone and click submit. 













image.jpg



__ TulsaJeff
__ Jan 11, 2013


----------



## rasimmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Jeff
I don't get that option though. As soon as I get to a place with wifi for a few hours, I will upgrade my phone to ios6 and see if that helps. I will post back here either way.
While we are on an phone tutorial, how are you posting a screenshot?


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 11, 2013)

Also I see a lot of people that include quotes in their posts. How do you do that? Is there a wiki for the mobile version somewhere?


----------



## rasimmo (Jan 12, 2013)

mvincent42 said:


> Also I see a lot of people that include quotes in their posts. How do you do that? Is there a wiki for the mobile version somewhere?



Bottom right corner of post " in a bubble, then it will give a button for quote and reply


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 12, 2013)

That's funny , now that you mention it , my ipad switched to the mobile version for a while and lately it's been back to the desktop version and I hadn't even noted the change! Huh!!:biggrin:


----------



## rasimmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I got the option after going to 6. We'll see if the pic shows up.


----------



## lu1847 (Jan 21, 2013)

Going to get my I phoneupdated to iOS 6 this afternoon at the sprint store.  I hope it gives me the option to upload pics from my camera roll.


----------



## rasimmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Well the option is there now, but the picture I tried still don't show up. Any ideas? It goes to the black screen that says embedding image. Then it shows an image path in SMF before I hit reply. After 9 hours I figured the last one would have been done with the moderators. I tried again with this one.












image.jpg



__ rasimmo
__ Jan 21, 2013


----------



## rasimmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, I see it posted that one. I guess the upgrade to iOS 6 fixed it


----------

